# Some pics of my venomous!



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Many Horn red phase.


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Above pic, is normal phase,


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Shield nose.


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## krissyk (Aug 21, 2008)

Wills reptiles said:


>


WOW Really nice pics :flrt:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

got some awsome stuff there bud!!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing hots!! :2thumb: Love the eye brows on the many horned : victory:


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

Cracker of a cornuta you have there! Where's she from?


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow you lucky lucky person:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow that Shield Nose has such a cute face!!!


----------



## andypandy (Mar 26, 2009)

*Hello*

You have some amazing snakes there but just a question if you dont mind?? how can you interact with a snake you cant handle?? Dont get me wrong i think its amazing that you can keep such amazing snakes and i can imagin its facinating to study them. But i love handeling my snake and i think its part of the enjoyment of keeping them.


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

wow great snakes indeed as was commented before ... keep up the good work


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Wills reptiles said:


>


So cute!!
:flrt:


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know what it is about venomous snakes that makes them so desirable. The sheild nose most people I know that have them handle them, they dont seem to open their mouths when they strike, and become very docile when they are fully grown. Although I will not be taking that chance as I don't know how potent their venom is. The many horns are in a class of their own as they have such an attitude, my little one hisses so loud i think shes going to explode. Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------

